# Post a pic of a car that you're embarrassed to have liked.



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Not really embarrassed about it, but I had the hots for this in high school.
> 
> Rear drive, turbo four, 175 hp - I still want one!


Merkur XR4TI. A Ford Product.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

This one. (I keed, I keed).


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

'Cane said:


> This one. (I keed, I keed).


Head for the hills my friend, your time is short here.. :eeps:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Ryan... said:


> Head for the hills my friend, your time is short here.. :eeps:


SRSLY, I loved that car (still do).


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

'Cane said:


> This one. (I keed, I keed).


omgeez



I KNOW you're kidding  :bawling:


----------

